
Driverless Hotel Rooms: The End of Uber, Airbnb and Human Landlords - stevenking86
https://hackernoon.com/driverless-hotel-rooms-the-end-of-uber-airbnb-and-human-landlords-e39f92cf16e1
======
al2o3cr
I don't follow the economics on this - while you're staying in a stationary
"driverless hotel room", you're tying up machinery (the vehicle bit) that
represents a lot more capital investment than a static room. How is that
supposed to be cheaper?

------
paulus_magnus2
In Europe it's cheaper[xx] to leave car driving around (indefinitely on a
roundabout etc) than to (short-term) park in the cities or at airports.

[xx]

1h city driving = 20km

fuel @ €10/100km

driving = €2

parking = €3-€3.50

EVs would be <€1/h

